# Depo Provera administration



## soprano (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there a code for administration of Depo Provera?


----------



## kitkatcoder (Oct 25, 2010)

96372  
Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular  

Injection, medroxyprogesterone acetate for contraceptive use, 150 mg --Use this code for Depo-Provera.  

If it is a subsequent visit with only the injection I would use V25.09 for dx.  But if the visit entails more info like some interval history questions, and will observe the patient's mental status and general appearance of skin and eyest. When the patient is healthy, all of these observations are automatic and the nurse hardly thinks about them you could have enough to support for billing the 99211 with the injection.


----------



## soprano (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## kitkatcoder (Oct 26, 2010)

glad i can help


----------

